# Smallies ???



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

I found a spot to smallie fish in a nearby river. Ive never river fished before. Its not real wide but has a pretty heavy current. Any suggestions what bait to throw. Also, I will be bank fishing. I was thinking of just using a spinnerbait but didnt know if anyone had any suggestions.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I don't have a lot of experience with this myself, but I googled river smallies to see if I could find anything for ya, and sure enough there's a site dedicated to exactly what you're looking for. Here's the article page. You could spend all day learning stuff in here. http://www.riversmallies.com/features.html


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks for the help, thought maybe somebody in here would have some experience with them


----------



## bluesman (May 25, 2009)

Hellgramites are great Smallie bait. They can be found under rocks and seined if they are there. These are the nymph stage of Dobsonflies. Huge flying insects with big "fangs". Crawdads... especially soft craws are another bait. Ive caught a few on minnows too. Smallmouth are not that common here. The ones I've caught in the river were small and did not have to beautiful bronze coloring. Rapalas might work but you have to cast them upstream and time the swing in current. Good luck!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

I only really fish the river around here and I've been catching quite a few on pink jigs with white twister tails, and pink jigs and green twister tails. those seem to be the best colors around here for jigging. also i use rapalas and do as bluesman says. also like he said river smallmouth dont get too big usually, but they're always fun to catch


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks for the advice everyone, im going to try and sneak out there thursday if im felling better by then.


----------

